# Anyone on here that sells AW IMR 18490?



## Renaldo (3/11/14)

Hi there,

As stated looking for this specific battery for my Provari V2.5

If anyone knows of someone that sells the original and not a knock off then it would be appreciated. 

Thank You


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As stated looking for this specific battery for my Provari V2.5
> 
> ...



Some fakes used to be available locally and obviously still on e-bay. Allan Wong doesn't export them to SA.


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/14)

johan said:


> Some fakes used to be available locally and obviously still on e-bay. Allan Wong doesn't export them to SA.



Thanks for the info, so best thing to order from Provape.com then?


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> Thanks for the info, so best thing to order from Provape.com then?



For regulating devices like Provari you don't need AW's or VTC5 etc. The high mAh rated Efest batteries are more than adequate, and locally available.


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/14)

johan said:


> For regulating devices like Provari you don't need AW's or VTC5 etc. The high mAh rated Efest batteries are more than adequate, and locally available.



Can you provide a link to a local supplier? Would appreciate it considering you obviously have more knowledge on this than me. How would it be safe though considering a Provari is a regulating device? The fact that you can't push it past its limits?


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> Can you provide a link to a local supplier? Would appreciate it considering you obviously have more knowledge on this than me. How would it be safe though considering a Provari is a regulating device? The fact that you can't push it past its limits?


https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18500-1000mah-15a-battery/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/14)

Thanks for the feedback gents. I take it there will be no problem using the charger I got with my Provari to charge it correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> Thanks for the feedback gents. I take it there will be no problem using the charger I got with my Provari to charge it correct?
> 
> Thanks again!


I would think it should be ok, but can only advise if you give us the details of the charger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (3/11/14)

It's a Tenergy and it supports up until 18650 so I assume it will be fine.


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> It's a Tenergy and it supports up until 18650 so I assume it will be fine.


Yip, should be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

